# Totally Lost .. please help



## kimoloop (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi All,

i have reviewed the possible ways of immigration to New Zealand and found that the most suitable one for me is "Skilled Migrant Category". the most thing that lost me is how to get qualifications assessed.
i am a holder of a valid ACS assessment[ANZSCO 261312 developer programmer] is that count? i have also 10 years of experience on Programming plus MCAD, MCP, MCTS, MCPD certificate from Microsoft.

i need to be qualified for level 7 on the assessment do i have any chance.

ps, with out the qualifications assessment i won't be able to collect enough point.


----------



## zeiger (Sep 27, 2010)

kimoloop said:


> Hi All,
> 
> i have reviewed the possible ways of immigration to New Zealand and found that the most suitable one for me is "Skilled Migrant Category". the most thing that lost me is how to get qualifications assessed.
> i am a holder of a valid ACS assessment[ANZSCO 261312 developer programmer] is that count? i have also 10 years of experience on Programming plus MCAD, MCP, MCTS, MCPD certificate from Microsoft.
> ...


Your qualifications need to be assessed by the NZQA.
This URL should help you find out how to get your qualifications assessed.


----------

